# [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?



## Jimini (16. September 2011)

*[UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Ich bin zur Zeit ein bisschen am Herumexperimentieren, welche Desktopumgebung ich nutzen könnte. Ich habe jahrelang KDE genutzt, dieses war mir aber irgendwann aufgrund unzähliger Abhängigkeiten zu fett. Gnome erscheint mir nach wie vor als zu steif - zudem ist es in Sachen Performance meiner Meinung nach ähnlich wie KDE einzuordnen. Daher nutze ich seit rund einem Monat XFCE, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Was setzt ihr ein? Gut zu wissen wäre auch, welche Distribution ihr nutzt - in meinem Fall ist es Gentoo.

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (16. September 2011)

Ich benutze Gnome 3, welches sich nach ner Eingewöhnungsphase gut benutzen lässt. Leider dauert das starten von Gnome genauso lange wie der boot -.-
Könnt ihr vielleicht eure Distribution dazu schreiben 
Ich benutze jetzt seit 2 Wochen Archlinux,
nachdem mein Fedora gestorben ist.


----------



## wollja (16. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

LXDE auf Gentoo, sehr cremig.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Meistens etwas schlankes wie *box (XBox ist ja schon belegt )

Daraus lassen sich sehr hübsche Desktops bauen.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Auf meinem Desktop KDE4 (Kubuntu 10.04LTS), meinem Netbook KDE3.5 mit Debian 4. Mein Notebook und der Rest werden mit Gnome 2 (meist Ubuntu 10.04 LTS oder 11.04) versorgt. Eine VM läuft noch zu Testzwecken mit Xfce.

Am besten gefällt mir immer noch KDE3.5, gefolgt von Gnome 2.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Momentan (und weil meine Rechner genügend Leistung haben) nutze ich KDE 4. Es sieht schick und modern aus, ist stabil und angenehm zu bedienen. (Von den ganzen *BOX, LXDE u.s.w. trifft ja nicht immer alles zu. Und da mein Desktop irgendwie auch Dekoartikel ist, will ich nicht nur einen schönen Bildschirmhintergrund haben.)

Historie: Bei der Auswahl KDE 3 vs. Gnome 2 war ich klar für Gnome 2. Gnome 3 ist jetzt aber ähnlich wie  KDE 4 noch sehr unreif. KDE 4 dagegen hat mittlerweile ein echt  gutes Niveau. Ebenso wird sich Gnome 3 wohl noch zu ner echten Alternative entwickeln –  von Unity bin ich dagegen bisher nur auf Netbooks überzeugt.  Mittelfristig sehe ich dann XFCE vor Gnome 2, weil letzteres ja nun  nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, wie sich Gnome 3 im Vergleich mit XFCE schlägt, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

PS: Auf meinen Servern nutze ich die bash.


----------



## blackout24 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Man muss ja zwischen WindowManagern und Desktopumgebungen unterscheiden.
Ich benutze hier zum Arbeiten Gnome 3 mit Gnome Shell auf Arch Linux. Was mir
gefällt ist die Software die damit ausgeliefert wird (Evolution, Nautilus, gedit ...). Würde
ich mir ein Openbox Desktop zusammen stellen würde ich mir am Ende wahrscheinlich
sowieso gnome-terminal etc dazu installieren. Kann sein das es daran liegt das ich damit
groß geworden bin aber gibt eigentlich nix was ich an den Sache aus zu setzen hätte.
Alles sehr einfach und intuitiv. 

Am Anfang waren mir die Neuerungen von Gnome 3 im Vergleich zu Gnome 2 etwas skeptisch, weil
beim 2er Gnome ja alles funktionierte und mir das 3er schon wieder in Richtung "Alles muss nach Tablet aussehen"
ging. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase gefällt es mir aber weit besser als Unity (weswegen ich von Ubuntu weg bin) schon
allein, weils nicht das grässliche Mac ähnliche "Menü im Fenstertitel" hat was erscheint wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht
und wie ein Grafikfehler aussieht. Gibt sicher viele die extrem minimalistisch sein wollen und hoch konfigurierbar mir persönlich
gefällt es aber, wenn Sachen hübsch aussehen. Die Standard Icons sind hübsch (auch wenn Faneza hübscher ist) und der "Close"
Knopf der ganz alleine bei jedem Fenster in der Ecke ist bringt wieder ein bisschen Minimalismus rein.
Find schon allein das Halbtransparenz einem Desktop ne ganze Ecke eyecandy verleiht wie beim Kalender und dem Wetter Indikator.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist das es weit weniger bzw. schwieriger konfigurierbar ist als das alte Gnome. Ich hätte z.B. gerne ein eignes
Wine Menü bei Anwendung weil sonst die Programme mit ihren Installern einfach in sonstiges geschmissen werden und vorallem die Installer alles zu müllen. So einfach wie beim alten lassen sich da auch keine Icons mehr ausblenden. JDownloader verschwindet beim minimieren in den Tray leider ins Nirvana und Pindgin und Skype verkrümmeln sich auch in das Tray was nur sichbar ist wenn man die Maus unten rechts in die Ecke zieht. Mir ist es eigentlich lieb, wenn ich die immer im Blick habe ob eine neue Nachricht da ist. Das hab ich aber dank AUR hin bekommen sie in das obere Panel zu verfrachten.


----------



## pyro539 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Nachdem ich früher GNOME2 benutzt habe und mit GNOME 3 überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen bin, hab ich erst eine zeitlang KDE 4 benutzt, welches bei mir aber zu instabil lieft. Seit 2 Monaten bin ich jetzt auf XMonad umgestiegen und bereue es keinen Tag. XMonad ist ein Tiling-WindowManager, d.h. man muss die Fenster auf dem Bildschirm nicht mehr manuell anordnen, sondern sie werden automatisch so angeordnet, dass möglichst wenig Bildschirmplatz verschwendet wird. Außerdem kann man XMonad komplett per Tastatur steuern, was (zumindest bei mir) schnelleres Arbeiten erlaubt, da man nicht ständig zur Maus greifen muss.

Hier noch ein aktueller Screen von meinem Zweit-PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



pyro539 schrieb:


> XMonad


 
Wie sieht deine RAM-Auslastung direkt nach dem Einloggen aus? Mein Rekord mit XFCE waren bisher rund 70M, an Daemons habe ich das normale Gedöns (ntp, syslog-ng, mpd sowie mpdscribble) laufen. Mit XMonad dürfte da noch deutlich weniger drin sein, vermute ich mal? Das hat ja in etwa so viel Code wie der Schleudergang meiner Waschmaschine 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



pyro539 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich früher GNOME2 benutzt habe und mit GNOME 3 überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen bin, hab ich erst eine zeitlang KDE 4 benutzt, welches bei mir aber zu instabil lieft. Seit 2 Monaten bin ich jetzt auf XMonad umgestiegen und bereue es keinen Tag. XMonad ist ein Tiling-WindowManager, d.h. man muss die Fenster auf dem Bildschirm nicht mehr manuell anordnen, sondern sie werden automatisch so angeordnet, dass möglichst wenig Bildschirmplatz verschwendet wird. Außerdem kann man XMonad komplett per Tastatur steuern, was (zumindest bei mir) schnelleres Arbeiten erlaubt, da man nicht ständig zur Maus greifen muss.
> 
> Hier noch ein aktueller Screen von meinem Zweit-PC:
> 
> ...


 
Erinnert mich sehr an Awesome.

Awesome 3 GNU/Linux (By DaeS) - YouTube

Hat ich mal auf ner VM mit Arch muss dir dafür aber ein Wochende nehmen da durch zu steigen.


----------



## NCphalon (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Also aufm Netbook hab ich erst Xubuntu mit LXDE (jetz heißts ja Lubuntu) benutzt un jetz mit openSuSE 11.4 Gnome un ich freu mich schon auf das nächste


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

_[x] Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert_

Da ich momentan kein Linux etc. benutze, habe ich noch keinen Plan von den Desktopumgebungen.
Aber das wird sich auf jeden Fall noch ändern! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## spionkaese (17. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss ja zwischen WindowManagern und Desktopumgebungen unterscheiden.
> Ich benutze hier zum Arbeiten Gnome 3 mit Gnome Shell auf Arch Linux. Was mir
> gefällt ist die Software die damit ausgeliefert wird (Evolution, Nautilus, gedit ...). Würde
> ich mir ein Openbox Desktop zusammen stellen würde ich mir am Ende wahrscheinlich
> ...


Womit hast du das gemacht? 
Würde mich echt interessieren


----------



## blackout24 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

AUR (en) - gnome-shell-extension-skype-status

AUR (en) - gnome-shell-extension-pidgin-status

Einfach mal das AUR nach gnome-shell durchsuchen da gibts viel nützliches.


----------



## spionkaese (17. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> AUR (en) - gnome-shell-extension-skype-status
> 
> AUR (en) - gnome-shell-extension-pidgin-status
> 
> Einfach mal das AUR nach gnome-shell durchsuchen da gibts viel nützliches.


Danke 
Btw, hat grade jemand RTL geguckt (Der Erlkönig gelesen von Aische)


----------



## pyro539 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wie sieht deine RAM-Auslastung direkt nach dem  Einloggen aus? Mein Rekord mit XFCE waren bisher rund 70M, an Daemons  habe ich das normale Gedöns (ntp, syslog-ng, mpd sowie mpdscribble)  laufen. Mit XMonad dürfte da noch deutlich weniger drin sein, vermute  ich mal? Das hat ja in etwa so viel Code wie der Schleudergang meiner  Waschmaschine
> 
> MfG Jimini



Also hab gerade mal nach dem Hochfahren geschaut und direkt nach dem Starten von X hatte ich einen Ram-Verbrauch von 150 MB, allerdings waren laut `free -m` 75 MB oder so gecached (da ich die Dateien, die beim Booten benutzt werden bzw. nach dem Hochfahren gestartet werden (Firefox etc.) mittels e4rat preloade). Also dürfte ich ungefähr in der gleichen Größenordnung liegen wie du. Aber auf die paar MB RAM kommts mir bei 3 GB auch nicht an.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich sehr an Awesome.
> 
> Awesome 3 GNU/Linux (By DaeS) - YouTube
> 
> Hat ich mal auf ner VM mit Arch muss dir dafür aber ein Wochende nehmen da durch zu steigen.


 Awesome hab ich mir auch angeschaut, allerdings kam ich mit dem Lua-Zeug nicht wirklich klar. Vor allem die Dokumentation fand ich wirklich schrecklich und überhaupt nicht hilfreich. Bei XMonad ist die Doku hingegen echt gut, auch wenn Haskell am Anfang echt ziemlich weird ist.
Hier ist mal meine xmonad.hs von meinem Zweitrechner (die aufm Hauptrechner ist bis auf die Farben und die Bildschirmgrößen aber fast gleich):
Paste #478053 | LodgeIt!

Die Leisten oben und unten sind dabei von dzen2 gezeichnet, der Inhalt der oberen Leiste wird direkt von XMonad generiert (der Abschnitt "PP Config") und die untere Leiste wird von conky befüllt.


----------



## NCphalon (18. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Öhhhm grad hab ich wieder Xubuntu mit Xfce aufs Netbook gehauen


----------



## Isoroku (20. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich sehr an Awesome.
> 
> Awesome 3 GNU/Linux (By DaeS) - YouTube
> 
> Hat ich mal auf ner VM mit Arch muss dir dafür aber ein Wochende nehmen da durch zu steigen.



[x] Gnome 2
[x] Xfce
(jeweils auf dem entsprechenden Ubuntu-derivat)

Eigentlich bin ich vor ca. 2 Monaten auf Xfce umgestiegen, da mir die Richtung die Gnome 3 einschlägt so gar nicht gefällt. Auf meinem Hauptrechner ist somit Xfce 4.8 drauf. lediglich mein Notebook arbeitet noch mit Gnome 2.3, ich bin z.Z. schlicht zu faul... außerdem läuft es ja erst mal... 
Jedenfalls ist mir die Geschwindigkeit von Xfce positiv aufgefallen, im direkten Vergleich kann man Gnome 2.3 bestenfalls als etwas zäh bezeichnen.... und ich habe ein recht modernen PC.  
Awesome sieht sehr interessant aus, ich werde es auf der VM mal genau beäugen... da habe ich noch 'n Arch für genau solche Dinge rumzuleiegen ;o)

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## spionkaese (20. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



Isoroku schrieb:


> [x] Gnome 2
> [x] Xfce
> (jeweils auf dem entsprechenden Ubuntu-derivat)
> 
> ...


 Arch missbraucht man doch nicht für solche Sachen


----------



## bingo88 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Momentan nutze ich KDE4 (openSUSE 11.4). Ich habe vorher viel mit Ubuntu/Gnome gearbeitet, die neue Ausrichtung gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Auf dem Laptop natürlich XFCE. Was denn sonst! Ist einfach le Muss!


----------



## Isoroku (26. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Arch missbraucht man doch nicht für solche Sachen



Moin!

Warum nicht? Da man bei Arch alles von Hand zu Fuß macht, ist der Lerneffekt für die Dinge hinter den Kulissen optimal. Das geht mit der Konfiguration los, und hört mit der Installation und "Aktivierung" evtl. benötigter Deamons auf.

Also, warum nicht?

Nix für ungut! MfG!

Iso.


----------



## spionkaese (26. September 2011)

Isoroku schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Warum nicht? Da man bei Arch alles von Hand zu Fuß macht, ist der Lerneffekt für die Dinge hinter den Kulissen optimal. Das geht mit der Konfiguration los, und hört mit der Installation und "Aktivierung" evtl. benötigter Deamons auf.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch viel zu schade dafür 
 Mein arch linux wird gehegt und gepflegt, und höchstens nach ner vollkommen gescheiterten GRUB2 Installation mal neu installiert


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Das ist doch viel zu schade dafür
> Mein arch linux wird gehegt und gepflegt, und höchstens nach ner vollkommen gescheiterten GRUB2 Installation mal neu installiert


 
Mein Arch hat auch höchsten 2% Körperfett (unnötige Installationen). 

Demänchst soll der nächste Release von Gnome-Shell raus kommen hatte ich mal gelesen, finde aber den Artikel nicht mehr.


----------



## spionkaese (26. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Mein Arch hat auch höchsten 2% Körperfett (unnötige Installationen).
> 
> Demänchst soll der nächste Release von Gnome-Shell raus kommen hatte ich mal gelesen, finde aber den Artikel nicht mehr.


Und wie hast du die Zahl berechnet 
Und -> Gnome-Shell ist im gnome-unstable, aber weit von irgendwas stabilem entfernt


----------



## Fonce (28. September 2011)

*AW: [UNIX/Linux] Was für eine Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?*

Gnome 3.2 dürfte heute veröffentlicht werden und dann wohl morgen in den Repos von Arch sein. 
Ich nutze derzeit Arch Linux 64Bit mit Gnome 3.0 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Mit KDE und LXDE kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. XFCE ist zwar ganz in Ordnung, finde Gnome aber einfach ausgereifter.


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

Fonce schrieb:
			
		

> Gnome 3.2 dürfte heute veröffentlicht werden und dann wohl morgen in den Repos von Arch sein.
> Ich nutze derzeit Arch Linux 64Bit mit Gnome 3.0 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Mit KDE und LXDE kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. XFCE ist zwar ganz in Ordnung, finde Gnome aber einfach ausgereifter.



Jop, seh ich auch so 
Benutze manchmal aber noch evilwm.


----------

